# sports seat in 745



## facedoc (Aug 11, 2003)

New sport seat in 745 doe not have articulated back like that in the 740, and it is not even available? Any one hear differently?


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

facedoc said:


> New sport seat in 745 doe not have articulated back like that in the 740, and it is not even available? Any one hear differently?


You can get luxury seats for that but have to forgo the sports package. I think that's the only way so far.


----------

